# (CO) CPR MH EIC-CNM Clear Yellow Ford Son



## IA Hunter (May 1, 2006)

During the week, he spends his hanging around the house, in the yard, going on hikes to train for elk hunting and has went to school with me for assemblies from time to time. Don’t let this fool you because he is as hard of running blind dog as I have owned and as honest in the water as they come!

Boomer is an amazing athlete, that is incredibly intelligent and trainable. Boomer is as loyal as they come whether at the line, in the duck blind, or telling stories after the hunt with his head in your lap. He has passed each hunt test that I have personally ran him in and we keep saying we will run field trials, but instead spend our money on more hunting trips. Our next venture would be the qualifying or amateur stakes, and I have ran him in one informal MIRC Club Trial as a two year old and we won the qualifying and jammed the open in the same day. We still train as though we will run field trials, but save our money from entry fees to hunt each fall. At this point in my life I prefer to hunt with my dogs as much as I can, because that I what I love doing most with them. Boomer is an APLA Certified Pointing Lab and was an AKC Master Hunter at 3. 

Boomer is EIC Clear, CNM Clear, CERF Clear, and has normal elbows and excellent hips. In addition to having all the clearances he has a tremendous pedigree with Ford on the top and a bottom side that produces. Shelby, his mother has produced an FC at 3, several QAA, Derby List, and MH, SH, and JH dogs in two breedings (Ford and Patton). I own a 15 month old Boomer son and he has the best on/off switch of any dog I seen. Please feel free to come train with Boomer and his son Griz to see what he produces.

This summer we are going to hike, chill on the deck, and train on new set ups for this fall. If you are looking for a yellow male that has it all, that produces tremendous pups, take a look at Boomer and his stud fee is $600 

He is located in Ft. Collins, Colorado and you can contact me at [email protected] or 303-918-0603 for more information.

Hips: Excellent
Cerf: Clear
Elbows: Normal
EIC: Clear
CNM: Clear


----------

